# Absolute beginner....



## YorkshireSue (Jan 26, 2006)

I hope no-one minds me invading their thread, I just have a few questions.....

I'm quite overweight (BMI 40   ) and I was wondering if this would prevent me from being given Clomid until I've lost a bit.

I'm having a lap & dye on Thursday   and when I saw my consultant last week she said the next next step would be to start clomid and / or metformin - but will this be straight away or will I have a wait until I'm not as tubby

I know its unlikely you'll be able to tell me either way for definite but a bit of advice would go a long way with me at the minute!!

Thanks all,

Sue xx


----------



## melanie_1983 (Apr 14, 2006)

Hi Sue. My bmi was 41 when i started taking Clomid 2 years ago. Since then i have lost 4 stone and now my bmi is 28. So i would say that they will start you on the clomid whilst having a high bmi because they did with me. I am also on Metformin which has helped me loose quite alot of weight as i am insulin resistant with PCOS

Hope this helps. Good luck with your treatment
melanie xx


----------



## baby whisper (Sep 22, 2004)

sue

when i first saw my consultant he wouldn't give me clomid due to me being to over weight he said i need to go home for a good six months and loose as much as i can as i wasn't happy with his suggestion i went for a second opinion from a diffrent consultant 2 weeks later he had no problem giving them to me at all I'm glad he did as the 1st cycle worked i have said this to people be for don't let them fob you off if they do go back and see someone else

good luck 
love lea-Anne xx


----------



## clomidgirl (Aug 8, 2006)

hiya baby whisper same happend to me he said i needed to loose wight six weeks later i went back and told him i lost a stone i didnt i just told him that and he said that it would help and then he gave them to me idiot i had not lost any. 2 months on clomid i had my baby girl daisy alice she is now 13 months old doctors dont know it all they like to think thay do but sometimes you have to question there advice xxamanda.


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

hi sue

I wasnt told to loose weight before starting clomid and metformin and my bmi was higher than yours then 

I have lost 5 stone and am only 4 points off the illusive 30 bmi!

 with the clomid , you aren't gatecrashing ! You are most welcome 

xx


----------



## KW33 (Apr 10, 2006)

Hey Sue - glad you made it on to the Clomid board!!!  Hope all went well this morning... and the ladies are always happy to help on here...

Speak soon.

x


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

hiya 
I wasnt told to lose weight either, and I've had clomid and Met.  Come and join us on the diet thread (sticky at the top) if you want to.  take care x


----------



## Kissy Bear (Aug 2, 2006)

Hi Sue, Hope all goes well on Thursday for the Lap & Dye... (I assume its the 17/08/06)

My op was in July, after the operation (all ok) the Doc gave me Clomid to take home from the hospital and to start taking on my menstrual cycle which was shortly after that.

Hopefully you will know shortly after op if you can take the tablets. Hope all goes well and will be thinking of you!


----------



## YorkshireSue (Jan 26, 2006)

Hi Kisyy, yes its this Thursday! In a strange way I'm looking forward to it to get the ball rolling!!

Thanks for your kind thoughts, I'll bob back on again and let you all know how it went.


----------



## Kissy Bear (Aug 2, 2006)

Hello Sue,

Hope all has gone well with the op on Thursday? I know how I felt and I was wondering if all has gone to plan for YOU?

When you feel up to it - tell us how it went and what treatment (tx) you have been advised...

Thinking of you,
Kissy


----------

